
Crowdsourced research: Many hands make tight work - DanBC
http://www.nature.com/news/crowdsourced-research-many-hands-make-tight-work-1.18508?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews
======
DanBC
People looking at the educational effects of deworming children reach
different conclusions because some of them use a medical model and some of
them use an economics model.

[http://www.cochrane.org/news/educational-benefits-
deworming-...](http://www.cochrane.org/news/educational-benefits-deworming-
children-questioned-re-analysis-flagship-study)

[http://www.cochrane.org/CD000371/INFECTN_deworming-school-
ch...](http://www.cochrane.org/CD000371/INFECTN_deworming-school-children-
developing-countries)

Talked about in this More or Less episode:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0659q1f](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0659q1f)

[http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/jul/23/research-
glob...](http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/jul/23/research-global-
deworming-programmes)

